

Ask HN: C++ as productive as Lisp (from Norvig interview) ? - swah

Regarding Norvig interview for reddit...<p>Do you agree with the answer to #2? He goes on to say that some former JPL employee named Ron attributed his high productivity to Lisp, but when he joined Google he found out C++ programmers there that were more productive than him in Lisp. Then he realized it was the programmers that mattered, not the programming language.<p>Now, isn't this a bit stretched? I'd believe if it was Python against Lisp, of course...
======
lhorie
You can't talk about productivity if you don't define what the goals are. One
can be more productive with even HTML than with C++ if the goal is to produce
a simple website.

